

Hacking the Toshiba T4800CT (a love story) - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2011/02/hacking-toshiba-t4800ct-love-story_9458.html

======
toadi
Use the same trick to get root access on a linux server at school. As the
Webmaster of our site on the server I had some sudo rights, thus the trick was
actually not so clever ;) But I had sudo rights using Vim and when I went to
the command shell in vim I had root rights.

